# Has anyone took an M1 mac past its ram limits yet?



## davidson (Feb 13, 2021)

I'm wondering how the M1 mac handles things when you try to load say a 20gb template on a 16gb ram model?


----------



## davidson (Feb 17, 2021)

Giving this a wee bump, because I'd still like to know.


----------



## davidson (Feb 17, 2021)

Just to add, I noticed someone mention how fast the internal SSD is and it bluring the lines between ram and ssd's. Let's assume we're not using the internal ssd for library storage in this case.


----------



## gzapper (Feb 17, 2021)

There was a post a month or so ago that had logic running while paging out gigs of memory, but it still ran. This is the big question, is the unified memory and divide between ram/drive getting close enough to run a big template.


----------



## Technostica (Feb 17, 2021)

davidson said:


> Just to add, I noticed someone mention how fast the internal SSD is and it bluring the lines between ram and ssd's.


That's not at all true from what I've heard.
The RAM seems to be about 20x faster than the SSD in terms of bandwidth.
The latency will also likely be a magnitude faster also.


----------



## ridgero (Feb 17, 2021)

Yes I did it with my MBA M1 16 GB.

The project starts to stutter. But maybe because Kontakt / Spitfire Audio Player are on Rosetta 2.

We have to wait till they run ARM natively.


----------



## davidson (Feb 17, 2021)

ridgero said:


> Yes I did it with my MBA M1 16 GB.
> 
> The project starts to stutter. But maybe because Kontakt / Spitfire Audio Player are on Rosetta 2.
> 
> We have to wait till they run ARM natively.


Thank you.


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 20, 2021)

ridgero said:


> Yes I did it with my MBA M1 16 GB.
> 
> The project starts to stutter. But maybe because Kontakt / Spitfire Audio Player are on Rosetta 2.
> 
> We have to wait till they run ARM natively.


May I ask how Kontakt runs with Rosetta in general? Like not when your at the upper limits of ram, but just in general. 

Thanks


----------



## ridgero (Feb 21, 2021)

jtnyc said:


> May I ask how Kontakt runs with Rosetta in general? Like not when your at the upper limits of ram, but just in general.
> 
> Thanks


Perfect, you wouldn’t notice.


----------



## rnb_2 (Feb 21, 2021)

jtnyc said:


> May I ask how Kontakt runs with Rosetta in general? Like not when your at the upper limits of ram, but just in general.
> 
> Thanks


Yeah, NI was a big problem when the M1s came out, as Native Access wouldn't work, so you couldn't authorize or install anything. There was a workaround that got most things working for me, but after a few weeks, they released a new version of Native Access, and things have been fine ever since. Like just about everything I've thrown at the M1, there is a delay when you first run an Intel app while the app is translated from Intel to ARM, but this just means a few extra bounces in the dock. After that, everything just feels.....normal.


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 20, 2021)

davidson said:


> I'm wondering how the M1 mac handles things when you try to load say a 20gb template on a 16gb ram model?


I am searching 'M1' in VI-C to find a specific thread and finding all these other threads to post this same video, so, sorry for the "spam" but I think this shows exactly what happened to me... I am looking for a workaround but not too optimistic this afternoon....

It's pretty easy to get audio crackling on an M1 when your project is taking more than 16GB and you're playing more than about 20 "modern" orchestral sample instruments. The tune I wrote for this (clicked in with a mouse late at night) sort of became my M1 "sad theme".


----------



## gzapper (Jun 20, 2021)

Is studio one optimized for the M1 like logic is now?
Just want to make sure this is an M1 issue, not a studio one issue.


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 20, 2021)

gzapper said:


> Is studio one optimized for the M1 like logic is now?
> Just want to make sure this is an M1 issue, not a studio one issue.


I can try a similar experiment in GarageBand tomorrow?


----------

